# 02 allroad injectors problem



## krusko (Dec 17, 2012)

hey guys. I have 2002 allroad, 140k, 6mt. Cranks but doesn't start. I got fuel on the rail. I have spark. If I bypass injectors and pour gas directly into intake it starts and runs. I read on this forum that crank position sensor controls injectors so I replaced it but nothing changed. Is there a relay for injectors? I am guessing my engine computer is bad but before I go replacing it just wanted to check what (if anything) else I can check? Any help greatly appreciated. 
thanks!


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you able to scan the car?
Clear the codes first, then try and start it again. Only then should you pull the codes to make sure you dont get any fault codes from this "manual injection" your doing.

This has happened to a friend of mines A6 Wagon and his only solution so far was to keep cranking it. I havent had the time to scan it, so what ever codes you do get, please share. :thumbup:


----------

